# Stereotactic breast biopsies



## Hopp (Sep 26, 2008)

Just looking at some of the posting ? 's and saw that you were billing out a 77031-26.  I was billing our Stereotactics with a 19103 & a 19295 so is this correct and in addition I bill the 77031 with the 26 modifier.  I code and bill for general surgeon.  Appreciate your input as I am a new coder/biller.  Cricket


----------



## heathermc (Sep 29, 2008)

I noticed that too.  I asked our surgeon about this code and his reply was that was something that the radiologist does and that we should not code that.


----------



## mjewett (Sep 29, 2008)

Check out codes 19103 and 77031-26. This is how we bill Stereotactic breast bx at our practice.
Melissa-CPC


----------



## Zina (Sep 29, 2008)

We were given codes 19103 and 19295 by the company that supplies the equipment and trains the surgeon.


----------

